# My Latest Santa



## ClaudeF

This is my latest Santa carving, made as a special order for a good customer. 9.25 inches tall, basswood, acrylic paints. I'm including progress photos as well as the finished item.

Claude
Pattern drawn on block of wood and then cut out on bandsaw.



















Beginning to remove the waste wood with gouges and mallet. The block was clamped horizontally to the workbench with an F-clamp.


----------



## ClaudeF

Smoothing with a flatter gouge as the general shape gets closer to what I want.



















Carving is complete at this point. I forgot to take photos at this stage before beginning to paint, so you can see a bit of paint on his cap.


----------



## ClaudeF

Final photos, after painting.


----------



## BurlyBob

That is just fantastic. Sure wish I had some of your talent!


----------

